# Forum Add Banner problem - javascript



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just a quick note to say the forum is working intermitantly for me again, I just want to post quick while it is

Moderator's feel free to move this, I just wanted to get a post up quick to report behaviour


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

it works while the advert banner is blank/switching between adverts

I understand how much revenue is associatted with the advertising and that we get this forum for free.

But the advertisers wouldnt be here if it wasnt for us. Would they be happy if they knew our technical problems werent being addressed?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The banner seems to be down and all is well.

Jae, are u updating banner? Is banman down?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

and avatar/sig updates are now working, what's going on?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

UPDATE

The first load of a page doesn't work, but if I reload it after stopping it loads fine 2nd time.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

UPDATE

The first load of a page doesn't work, but if I reload it after stopping it loads fine 2nd time.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Talking to yourself again, first sign of madness 

On a brighter note, glad its working for you, hope it continues.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Talking to yourself again, first sign of madness
> 
> On a brighter note, glad its working for you, hope it continues.


This forum is the best place for talking to yourself.....

u don't get a response..........


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The banner software is the same as before, just reinstalled, and then patched yesterday.

I hope this helps you Omen?

Jae


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jae said:


> The banner software is the same as before, just reinstalled, and then patched yesterday.
> 
> I hope this helps you Omen?
> 
> Jae


Its improved, I can now use the forum. It just takes a few attempts to load some pages, but I can live with that.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jae said:


> The banner software is the same as before, just reinstalled, and then patched yesterday.
> 
> I hope this helps you Omen?
> 
> Jae


Its improved, I can now use the forum. It just takes a few attempts to load some pages, but I can live with that.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Omen is on the phone to me at the moment saying the forum has "Gone again".

Its the same problem as before, when it tries to load the banner, it hangs thus not loading the forum.

:evil:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I had similar problems, disabled my firewall and all was well :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

After allsorts of testing I can conclude it is definitately the javascript in the new adverts that is causing the hanging of loading on Macintosh platform.

I have install PithHelmet (advert blocker) and switch on 'disable javascript' for this site and it now loads perfectly.

I don't see the adverts anymore, os not sure if that is a benefit or pitfall?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Damon its a "Pith Fall" :roll:


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

omen666 said:


> After allsorts of testing I can conclude it is definitately the javascript in the new adverts that is causing the hanging of loading on Macintosh platform.
> 
> I have install PithHelmet (advert blocker) and switch on 'disable javascript' for this site and it now loads perfectly.
> 
> I don't see the adverts anymore, os not sure if that is a benefit or pitfall?


Did you just update your OS to 10.3.9??? There is some issue with Java related to the Apple update. I'm having similar problems...


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

omen666 said:


> After allsorts of testing I can conclude it is definitately the javascript in the new adverts that is causing the hanging of loading on Macintosh platform.
> 
> I have install PithHelmet (advert blocker) and switch on 'disable javascript' for this site and it now loads perfectly.
> 
> I don't see the adverts anymore, os not sure if that is a benefit or pitfall?


Did you just update your OS to 10.3.9??? There is some issue with Java related to the Apple update. I'm having similar problems...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It was under 10.3.8 and still persists in 10.3.9

Using Firefox and Adblock now.

Tiger arrives on Friday, fingers-crossed. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Still works fine for me(never had any problems in the past either). 10.3.9 & Safari. :?

BTW, there is a Java update released tonight in 'Software Update' that you might want to install.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Installed it last night Kev, no change :?


----------

